
Chris Lattner out at Tesla - phenylene
https://daringfireball.net/linked/2017/06/20/lattner-tesla
======
gigatexal
Go back to Apple and help champion swift from within Apple. I’m sure Apple is
smart enough to just hire you to be at Apple be not elsewhere and give you the
freedom to do as you please.

